# Dickerson 36 Ketch Laura Isabel



## malonepa (Jul 4, 2008)

I have purchased a classic Dickerson 36 Ketch. She will be based on the Piankatank River. See you on the Bay!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Wood or glass?


----------



## malonepa (Jul 4, 2008)

*D36*

She is fiberglass over wood. Structurally sound with great sails and Yanmar. She is on the Chesapeake Bay, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

No confusion, just curiousity. I also sail a wooden ketch, a 39' WD Knott design built in '68 in Largo Fl.


----------

